# Lg 32lm4600 vs lg 32lm5700?



## gopiann (Nov 10, 2012)

can you tell me which one is good between these two . I read reviews about these two and both are good.can you tell which one i should go for  .Price Range Rs 35000.
My specifications Full HD


----------



## Minion (Nov 13, 2012)

within 35k Sony 32 EX 330 is a very good tv.


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 13, 2012)

gopiann said:


> can you tell me which one is good between these two . I read reviews about these two and both are good.can you tell which one i should go for  .Price Range Rs 35000.
> My specifications Full HD



I don't think the models you are referring to are available in India..


----------



## gopiann (Nov 14, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> I don't think the models you are referring to are available in India..



its available in india and i saw these models in flipkart


----------



## Minion (Nov 15, 2012)

^^ Could you post some links.


----------



## gopiann (Nov 15, 2012)

SORRY MY MISTAKE  Series is LS not LM

LG 32LS5700
LG 32LS4600 LED 32 inches Full HD Television | Television | Flipkart.com

LG32LS4600
LG 32LS4600 LED 32 inches Full HD Television | Television | Flipkart.com


----------



## Minion (Nov 15, 2012)

^^I prefer you to take a demo of these models Sony 32EX330,Samsung 32EH5000,Philips 32PFL6357/V7.Do you really need smart features?
why any one would need to use internet features in tvs.Its my opinion.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 19, 2012)

Minion said:


> ^^I prefer you to take a demo of these models Sony 32EX330,Samsung 32EH5000,Philips 32PFL6357/V7.Do you really need smart features?
> why any one would need to use internet features in tvs.Its my opinion.



You can stream movies from your Smart TV!  I know many of the popular streaming sites such as Netflix and Hulu are not available in India, but there are some still available.  In addition, you can stream movies from Youtube!  Generally with sites like Netflix and Hulu, most people simply don't even bother with their cable set top box, and simply have a cheap monthly subscription to premium streaming sites.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 22, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> You can stream movies from your Smart TV!  I know many of the popular streaming sites such as Netflix and Hulu are not available in India, but there are some still available.  In addition, you can stream movies from Youtube!  Generally with sites like Netflix and Hulu, most people simply don't even bother with their cable set top box, and simply have a cheap monthly subscription to premium streaming sites.
> 
> LG WRman Sherlock, out!



What's the standard internet speed we need for streaming the videos on youtube? Will speed upto 2 mbps work?


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 22, 2012)

2 mbps will just about do. 4 mbps or upwards is recommended for smooth HD streaming


----------



## Sam22 (Nov 22, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> 2 mbps will just about do. 4 mbps or upwards is recommended for smooth HD streaming



Oh,,,,Can i use 3G USB Dongle to stream the videos?


----------



## randomuser111 (Nov 22, 2012)

^

You can't connect USB dongle to TV. If you could get the connection from the 3G dongle to be transmitted via WIFI then you can.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Nov 24, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> Oh,,,,Can i use 3G USB Dongle to stream the videos?



OR, there is a work around so you can use your 3G USB dongle internet connection with your TV.  First, download a program called Connectify onto your laptop.  Then start up the 3G connection with your USB dongle.  Then there should be an option to share your 3G connection as a hotspot on Connectify.  Pretty much, connectify is a program that will make your laptop into a WiFi hotspot.  Of course, with this setup, you will need WiFi working on your TV to begin with... so I am not sure how useful this information is to you.

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## Ankit Omar (Dec 5, 2012)

LG has got quite a range of Smart TVs - the LW series, the LS series, the LV series, and of course, the LM Series Smart TVs. I want to ask LG WR Man this - what is the difference between all these series, and which is the best?


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Dec 5, 2012)

The LV series comprise of "dumb" TVs, meaning they do not have any special features and are purely for 2D content.  The LS series are Smart TVs, meaning they have the Smart TV interface, and you can download applications for your TV.  The LW series are last year's line up of Smart 3D TVs, and the LM series are this year's line up of Smart 3D TVs.

I hope this answers your questions!

LG WRman Sherlock, out!


----------



## praveensahu (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know about LG 32lm5700 TV but my friend have LG 32lm4600 model and when I saw this TV it was really good and nice picture quality. I think LG 32lm4600 is smart TV and it has more latest feature.


----------

